# Thur & Friday Leave Pass Melbourne



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

The missus has just given me 2 leave passes for Thursday and Friday             
I will be looking at going to Avalon on Thursday to check it out some more try for some Snaps and Gums first up in the shipping channels then move in to the shallower water and try for Whiting and Squid. Friday depends on how I go at Avalon if nothing caught there ill head to Point Cook.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

2 leave passes - is it christmas already 

goodluck on the chase Gone, hoping to hit the eastern side and dong some Reds...


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm interested in Friday Gone...I'll wait for ya report and plan to hatch further


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Cool Poddy will have to watch the weather as well not looking to bad at the moment

Thursday 
Southwesterly wind of 10 to 15 knots and afternoon seabreezes reaching 20 knots
at times. Waves around half a metre reaching 1 metre in the afternoon.

Friday 
Southwesterly wind of 10 to 15 knots and afternoon seabreezes reaching 20 knots
at times. Waves of half a metre or less reaching 1 metre in the afternoon.

Ill keep you posted.


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

G'day Gone,
I'm considering coming along on friday. I'll just have to see if I'm back in Melbourne yet (went to visit Aunty and uncle in Rosebud). Could you please let me know where you will be launching from on friday and what time and i'll reply to let you know if I'm coming.
Regards Age.


----------

